# came back after a couple of years



## asisa20 (Aug 11, 2012)

hi there guys... i came back after years without dpdr just to tell my story which might help others. i "recovered".. i had it for 2 years. thats the nice part of it. when your in it, you think that if you will be "cured", you wouldn't want to think about it because it will get back immidiately. thats not true. actually you are not recovering from it, you just learn to live with it. and let me tell you something, each person you see in the street, is someone who knows how to live with his dpdr. the only difference is that when i thought about my role in this world, and why am i here, i was freaked with panic, and today im just cool about it and can see the "logic" of the world. for me, the medicine was meeting new people that makes me want to impress them. from 24 hours in my parents house crying and feeling confused, i went living abroad for 1 year having fun in europe, started college and doing actually really good. im still a bit nervous sometimes but im aware to my anxiety and guess what, i can still have a dp experience for a couple of seconds if im stressed before a test or something, but its ok it doesnt freak me. i would reccomend to see someone after you are "recovered" so he can help you maintain the situation. actually, when you are out of it, you become proud at what you been through. i wish you good luck. in order to live with it you are not suppose to find answers to your questions, but instead you got to live with your answers. i would do anything in the world to try and convince you that i am real, and i actually exist other than you in the world. and about you, i just dont giva a **** if you are real or not. (thats what it means to be cured)


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

asisa20 said:


> hi there guys... i came back after years without dpdr just to tell my story which might help others. i "recovered".. i had it for 2 years. thats the nice part of it. when your in it, you think that if you will be "cured", you wouldn't want to think about it because it will get back immidiately. thats not true. actually you are not recovering from it, you just learn to live with it. and let me tell you something, each person you see in the street, is someone who knows how to live with his dpdr. the only difference is that when i thought about my role in this world, and why am i here, i was freaked with panic, and today im just cool about it and can see the "logic" of the world. for me, the medicine was meeting new people that makes me want to impress them. from 24 hours in my parents house crying and feeling confused, i went living abroad for 1 year having fun in europe, started college and doing actually really good. im still a bit nervous sometimes but im aware to my anxiety and guess what, i can still have a dp experience for a couple of seconds if im stressed before a test or something, but its ok it doesnt freak me. i would reccomend to see someone after you are "recovered" so he can help you maintain the situation. actually, when you are out of it, you become proud at what you been through. i wish you good luck. in order to live with it you are not suppose to find answers to your questions, but instead you got to live with your answers. i would do anything in the world to try and convince you that i am real, and i actually exist other than you in the world. and about you, i just dont giva a **** if you are real or not. (thats what it means to be cured)


so, are you dp/dr free or not? i really didnt understand.. lol sorry.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but it made absolutely no sense, in the first few lines you mention something about people with DPD not being able to recover, that we just have to learn how to live with it, a few lines below you tell us to talk to "recovered" people that came out of it, so... can you make up your mind or?


----------



## asisa20 (Aug 11, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm sorry but it made absolutely no sense, in the first few lines you mention something about people with DPD not being able to recover, that we just have to learn how to live with it, a few lines below you tell us to talk to "recovered" people that came out of it, so... can you make up your mind or?


hi.
i meant that i don't think you are recovering because the same questions you had will remain, i don't know how to explain it, but i'm the same kind of person as iv'e been while suffering from dp+dr, it's just that i'm happy and got normal life (i don't do any drugs offcourse). i don't stop to ask myself if my mom is real when i speak to her, but the philosophic mind will be there forever and i guess its not bad. i will let myself get a little non-humble, cause here im allowed. i think most dp\dr people are intelligent, and for me, studying in the uni after dp\dr (to make it clear, after dp\dr thoughts no longer give me anxiety) was a big success and the lecturers always thought i had unique way of thinking. offcourse dp sucks, but in a way, its an experience i wouldn't give up on (seriously).


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

asisa20 said:


> hi.
> i meant that i don't think you are recovering because the same questions you had will remain, i don't know how to explain it, but i'm the same kind of person as iv'e been while suffering from dp+dr, it's just that i'm happy and got normal life (i don't do any drugs offcourse). i don't stop to ask myself if my mom is real when i speak to her, but the philosophic mind will be there forever and i guess its not bad. i will let myself get a little non-humble, cause here im allowed. i think most dp\dr people are intelligent, and for me, studying in the uni after dp\dr (to make it clear, after dp\dr thoughts no longer give me anxiety) was a big success and the lecturers always thought i had unique way of thinking. offcourse dp sucks, but in a way, its an experience i wouldn't give up on (seriously).


I don't think that means you're recovered if you still ask yourself if your mom is real... just my opinion :/


----------



## asisa20 (Aug 11, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I don't think that means you're recovered if you still ask yourself if your mom is real... just my opinion :/


Sorry for my english i meant i don't do it anymore ( stop in a middle of a conversatios, wondering if my mom is real)


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

asisa20 said:


> Sorry for my english i meant i don't do it anymore ( stop in a middle of a conversatios, wondering if my mom is real)


Ohh









That's awesome then, if one gets past all the nonsense, the obsessive thinking and seeing things as unreal I guess they are either on a good way to recovery or recovered, that would probably be up to them to know which one it is, anyways good for you


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

Sadly, im still not understanding... i dont know if your saying you have just accepted it and moved on and still have it, or actually dont have it anymore..? like are you back to the same person you where before dp?


----------



## asisa (Apr 15, 2009)

kaitlynf said:


> Sadly, im still not understanding... i dont know if your saying you have just accepted it and moved on and still have it, or actually dont have it anymore..? like are you back to the same person you where before dp?


In a way.. Its not about accepting, its about thinking about other stuff other than that... One mornning i woke up and tought i like this one girl i see sometimes ... Out of nowhere i had a worldly goal... It was the first good sign that made me wake up in the mornning happy ( or atleast not as sad as used to be waking up) it was a long proccess and nothing dramatic happenes. I was still suffering hard dp that morning.. With time you gain your confidence in this world... And the best thing, you feel emotions again!!! For me it took a hard 2 years, i know some suffer it for more thn that, and i hope most of you wouldn't get there. My way was to play it like im normal, and after a long time of even going to parties in clubs with friends while highly freakd from the inside, i actually learnd to enjoy from it.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

asisa said:


> In a way.. Its not about accepting, its about thinking about other stuff other than that... One mornning i woke up and tought i like this one girl i see sometimes ... Out of nowhere i had a worldly goal... It was the first good sign that made me wake up in the mornning happy ( or atleast not as sad as used to be waking up) it was a long proccess and nothing dramatic happenes. I was still suffering hard dp that morning.. With time you gain your confidence in this world... And the best thing, you feel emotions again!!! For me it took a hard 2 years, i know some suffer it for more thn that, and i hope most of you wouldn't get there. My way was to play it like im normal, and after a long time of even going to parties in clubs with friends while highly freakd from the inside, i actually learnd to enjoy from it.


sry this will bug me. do u have dp anymore or not? yes or no?


----------



## asisa20 (Aug 11, 2012)

mmarcus said:


> sry this will bug me. do u have dp anymore or not? yes or no?


no more dp


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess he's basically saying that in order to overcome DPD, you just have to move on and accept it, you will recover eventually like he did

Correct me if I'm wrong asisa20


----------

